# Rezepte für Ridge Monkey



## StefanG84 (15. Januar 2018)

Hallo, kennt oder besitzt jemand dieses Kochgerät ähnlich eines Sandwichtoasters? Suche da immer gerne wieder neue Rezepte für das teil für am Wasser 

Gruss


----------



## carpforce1 (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Rezepte für Ridge Monkey*

Das Teil von Ridge Monkey begleitet mich seit 2 Jahren ans Wasser! 
Von klassischen Sandwiches bis hin zu Burger und Steak ist alles möglich.

Mein lieblings Sandwich sieht wie folgt aus:
Etwas bacon anbraten und aus der Pfanne nehmen.
1-2 Eier rein und mit Pfeffer und etwas Salz würzen und verquirlen.
Ei von beiden Seiten anbraten.
Toaster öffnen und Scheibe Toast und Schinken einlegen drehen und von der anderen Seit Bacon, Käse und Toast einlegen.
Brot langsam von beiden goldgelb toasten.

Guten Appetit


----------



## carpforce1 (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Rezepte für Ridge Monkey*

Hier noch mal zwei Bilder.
Der Special Bacon egg ist mit dabei.
Das andere wird mal ein double Cheeseburger.

Guten Hunger


----------



## AllroundAlex (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Rezepte für Ridge Monkey*

Schönes Spielzeug!

Wie macht ihr den heiß? Über Kohle, oder einen Gasbrenner drunter?


----------



## Vanner (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Rezepte für Ridge Monkey*

Gedacht vorrangig für Gas- und Benzinkocher, sollte aber über Kohle auch funktionieren..


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Rezepte für Ridge Monkey*

Was es alles gibt - ich packs mal zu den anderen "Gourmet/Gourmand" - Themen..


----------



## Franky (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Rezepte für Ridge Monkey*

Boah - geil... Damit "englischen Toast" (baked beans)....


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Rezepte für Ridge Monkey*

ich dachte zuerst an irgendwelche Boilies, dann an Affen grillen - bis ich gemerkt hab, um was es eigentlich geht ;-))


----------



## Franky (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Rezepte für Ridge Monkey*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ich dachte zuerst an irgendwelche Boilies, dann an Affen grillen - bis ich gemerkt hab, um was es eigentlich geht ;-))



https://www.otto.de/p/tefal-sandwic...552-edelstahl-539358082#variationId=539358537
Für ohne Strom und mit Feuer 
https://www.amazon.de/Petromax-Sandwicheisen-Form-Schwarz-Size/dp/B01CQS5M38/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1516110159&sr=8-1


----------

